# Makita 3612C Burnt Up? Repair Help Please



## BK32 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello. I have a Makita 3612C (3 1/4 horsepower, variable speed) that I need some guidance with. Earlier today I was doing some easy routing when all of a sudden the router speed changed, I saw some orange sparks inside the router, and the circuit breaker for the outlet I was using popped. The tool was smoking and emitting the typical burnt electrical smell. After I reset the circuit breaker, I did not run the tool again, fearing I might damage it more. My question is: is the router salvageable? I took it all apart and everything looks ok; the brushes are hardly used and nothing looks burnt or melted. I've read a few posts that say the speed controls on these routers are sometimes the cause of this type of problem. I can replace the speed control for $85. Is there any way to check that the field assembly or the armature assembly is good before I buy a new speed control? In case it isn't obvious, electrical troubleshooting is not my strong suit. I don't want to sink money into this thing if there are multiple parts that are going to need replacing. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like it burnt slap up! My suggestion is to check the Makita website for the closest service center and give them a call. Some manufacturers have a guaranteed repair price for any given tool, they'll either fix it or replace it with a reconditioned tool for that price. Dunno about Makita.

Sorry to hear, my old 3612 from the '80's is still running with only a few sets of brushes and one bearing change.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brian. Sorry you had to join with bad news....

I love my 3612C for hand held work....

I agree with Bill and would take it to a service centre for a check up. How old is the router?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Good advice above Brian, ask for a quote. It sounds more like the speed control. I've had my 3612C for over 11 years and it's done an enormous amount of work without a problem, it's a great router.


----------



## BK32 (Jan 9, 2013)

James- The router is probably 6 years old or so. I bought it new and it doesn't have a whole lot of use on it. No time whatsoever in a table.


----------



## BK32 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was messing around with the router today. Bad news, I think. Before I removed the speed control, I turned the router on briefly and ran it at low speed. The router turned on and ran, but definitely not the way it's supposed to - too much sparking, and it felt like it was under load even though it wasn't. I only ran it for a few seconds, as I didn't want to heat it up. I then removed the speed control and wired it to run as a single speed router. It went up to full speed for a few seconds and then the circuit breaker for the outlet I was plugged into popped. There was a good deal of sparking in the motor (more than there should be) while it was running. The circuit breaker popped after only a few seconds, so the router didn't get hot and there was no smoking. I'm guessing this means that the problems go beyond a possible faulty speed control. Anybody care to weigh in?


----------

